# Battery, Brake light prob



## Teck808 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey guys, I have a Maxima SE Anniversary 01'
and I seem to be having problems with it.
The problem is that when I start the car,
the brake light and battery light turn on
and won't go off for at least 1-5 min.
After a while it does turn off eventually,
but I'm afraid it could be something bad.

Well yeah, let me know if you guys know
what's up with this thing.

shoots~


"What could be the problem?"

-32.5k Miles


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

you need a new Alternator.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^^ What he said ^^^


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey, quick question :

I have a simmilar problem, my same two lights keep flickering, I know it's my alternator, but how can you tell just by those two lights?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

Navi00 said:


> Hey, quick question :
> 
> I have a simmilar problem, my same two lights keep flickering, I know it's my alternator, but how can you tell just by those two lights?


I think the answer to your question can be found in the owners manual. Read "Understanding your instrument panel" I think its in there.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Navi00 said:


> Hey, quick question :
> 
> I have a simmilar problem, my same two lights keep flickering, I know it's my alternator, but how can you tell just by those two lights?


I know about this problem cause I work at a Nissan dealership... :thumbup:


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

metro273 said:


> I know about this problem cause I work at a Nissan dealership... :thumbup:


you say that, but no explanation????


----------

